# Grazed Front Splitter?



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm more looking for comfort than anything else, but perhaps some advise if available?

After 5500 miles & to date having only one slightly scratched one wheel, i've now managed to graze the underside of my front splitter leaving a hotel car park. What's p1ssed me off the most is i could have done nothing to avoid it other than reverse out of the car park onto a main road. The gradient of the exit (downhill) was too great & thus didn't provide enough to provide clearance. 

It's a horrible feeling when the grazing starts but you have to continue & know it's getting worse.

Luckily it's not visible face on, so is all underneath the spoiler thus not unsightly, but i know it's there:chairshot

Hoping it's happened to others? & what can be done to remedy the damage?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Got a light graze on mine too coming off a taller than average speed bump....pretty much the same in that you cant see it looking at it but bit rough on the underside.

Not sure there is much that can be done other than a wrap or replacement....might be the excuse required for an upgraded one


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

On a porsche they are a " Consumable" and priced cheap (£160) Nissan could have done the same really.

I feel your pain but have you had a proper look underneath. You might be lucky and have just taken the plastic sticker off which sits in the middle and folds back underneath ?

If its through to the plastic then I would wrap it in carbon which is a cheap good looking fix that can be redone should any further incidents occur.

chin up


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

unlucky pal i've done it aswell (as u know mines only a old datsun so not as wallet hurting lol) if its just scrapped a little then i'd be inclinded to wrap it as mentioned above.
or change it for a carbon splitter (but do u want to do the same thing to a more expensive splitter?)

Tib


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Did the same to mine, just noticeable from front, wouldn't mind but didn't even hear or feel it which concerned me more, only spotted it when parked up on driveway, didn't do anything with it yet any my ventureshield strip on the lip is doing nothing to camouflage it so might opt for a carbon wrap at least it's cheaper to redo and I reckon I'll give it a go wrapping it myself.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe Robbie would do us a group deal???


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Maybe Robbie would do us a group deal???


I'm the wrong side of the Irish sea for Robbie unfortunately and in the porcess of having my ventureshield re-evaluated by installer owing to some flaws hence the suggestion that I might wrap the spoiler myself, but wish I was over there as I'd live at Robbies place, probably end up with everything I own wrapped


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> On a porsche they are a " Consumable" and priced cheap (£160) Nissan could have done the same really.
> 
> I feel your pain but have you had a proper look underneath. You might be lucky and have just taken the plastic sticker off which sits in the middle and folds back underneath ?
> 
> ...


Didn't check but will have a look when it's in the air on ramps on Friday. Trying to avoid wrapping for the time being as if i get the front done i'll want to get the rear spoiler, wing mirrors & sills wrapped in carbon as well.

Thinking i can't be that lucky that it's just the sticker, if so how is it removed & why would it still be on the car?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

w8pmc said:


> Didn't check but will have a look when it's in the air on ramps on Friday. Trying to avoid wrapping for the time being as if i get the front done i'll want to get the rear spoiler, wing mirrors & sills wrapped in carbon as well.
> 
> Thinking i can't be that lucky that it's just the sticker, if so how is it removed & why would it still be on the car?


You should go repair and repaint it. Mine is scratched also but I did repaint with metallic black (underside).


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sticker just pulls off and then wipe away and glue residue. Its thick to protect the lip but I only had the slightest touch with the ground and it went through it like butter leaving small scuff...


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I've done the same. Although since then i've also dinged my bumper and got a stone chip bang on the centre of the bonnet 

I got a quote off the HPC - nearly £900 to replace just the splitter, over £4000 for a whole new bumper :runaway:

In the end i'm going for a full bumper/splitter respray with blending into the bonnet/wings @ £600 inc VAT which i didn't think was too bad. Not had it done yet so can't comment on how good it'll be but it's using the proper nissan paint and he came recommended off a fellow GTR owner so should be ok.

I think if i were you and it was just a scuff i'd get the lowers wrapped in carbon fibre. It'll look mint and not cost you a great deal either. Win win :thumbsup:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

ive done the same multiple times because my car is lowered slightly

as mentioned it is not visible from the front and there is some clear thick protection stickers underneath it.. i think i might just find some sort of replacement for the protection stickers and be done with it.. had a good look under the car when it was on the ramps and the damage is not as bad as you think it is, on mine it was just the protection stickers that wore off with only a few scuffs on the splitter itself

if the splitter gets visibly damaged then i'll just get it repaired and resprayed at a bodyshop


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

SamboGrove said:


> I've done the same. Although since then i've also dinged my bumper and got a stone chip bang on the centre of the bonnet
> 
> I got a quote off the HPC - nearly £900 to replace just the splitter, over £4000 for a whole new bumper :runaway:
> 
> ...


Holy sh1t balls, £4K for a new front bumper. Is that painted with CORRECT MATCHING paint?:chairshot

Thanks for the responses, i'll get SVM to take a look wjile it's on the ramps on Friday & if it's the sticker i'll get them to pull it off.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Perhaps one of these....STILLEN : STILLEN Nissan GT-R R35 Skid Plate


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

Been there done that wont be your last time. I came off 2nd to a wall and have a noticeable scrape. I have decided to go down the carbon wrap route. 
Magic quotes 125 for the job gonna try a local firm, see if I can get the price down. 
Let you know.


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

I grazed mine for the first time the other day on Tesco car park!!!! Sounded really bad so didn't want to look:nervous: but when I did look it was the clear sticker that had the damage. Just cut the bit off and all was well. 

Two days later went around to my mates and grazed it again coming off his drive .. . .again just the sticker so may just get the car up on the ramps and put a new clear sticker on for when it happens again. 

I was expecting paint damage etc but was quite surprised there was nothing there really


You can't see it anyway unless you get down and have a look so don't worry


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

I scraped the offside full face on very visible on a higher than expected pavement. I'll live with it as i just want more power


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much. Leave it two weeks and then see if it still bothers you....

If it does there are lots of awesome aftermarket ones out there.

I managed to ground the CENTRE of the car this week in a gravel carpark... got it hooked on my tranny cooler lol. Once I had tapped all the gravel and stones out of it I felt much better....!


----------

